# Organisations/Associations where ECDL can be done at low/no cost..?



## zoe (12 Mar 2006)

A friend of mine in Northern Ireland done the CLAIT I.T. course, which is a level below ECDL, for just £2, and she went on to do the ECDL course for free.  At a community centre, and an educational association.

Does anyone know of any associations/organisations in the Republic where the ECDL course is offered at low/no cost?

Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (12 Mar 2006)

Do public libraries facilitate this? What about _FÁS_?


----------



## zoe (12 Mar 2006)

Thanks ClubMan - I've just sent an e-mail to FÁS to ask.

If anyone else knows any places, please let me know…

Thanks


----------



## Ruth (13 Mar 2006)

The Bank of Ireland subsidised local community groups with IT equipment and the means to deliver computer training at low cost. Contact your local community groups for more information. FAS deliver ECDL training for those who are eligible. If you let us know what part of the country you are in we could be a little more helpful.......


----------



## ClubMan (13 Mar 2006)

I rooted around last night and it looks like _FÁS _do _ECDL _courses but they cost c. €200 a go for each level (1-4 it seems) at least for the evening classes. Perhaps they do them cheaper or free for the unemployed? Bear in mind that the _ECDL _is pretty basic and nothing that you can't learn by doing for yourself. I suppose having it is better than not having it but I doubt that many employers place that much weight on the qualification to be honest. I think that there was a discussion about this here on _AAM _a while back.


----------



## Ruth (13 Mar 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> I rooted around last night and it looks like _FÁS _do _ECDL _courses but they cost c. €200 a go for each level (1-4 it seems) at least for the evening classes. Perhaps they do them cheaper or free for the unemployed? Bear in mind that the _ECDL _is pretty basic and nothing that you can't learn by doing for yourself. I suppose having it is better than not having it but I doubt that many employers place that much weight on the qualification to be honest. I think that there was a discussion about this here on _AAM _a while back.



FAS netcollege are charging €90 - best value I've seen yet. Agree with you Clubman about employers placing too much weight on ECDL- FETAC would be a better qualification.
http://www.fas-netcollege.com/html/courses/office_applications/ecdl/ecdl.htm


----------



## ClubMan (13 Mar 2006)

Thanks - I checked the evening courses at the local _(Cabra) FÁS _centre and didn't notice the netcollege option.


----------



## cosy (13 Mar 2006)

> FAS netcollege are charging €90 - best value I've seen yet.


 
If you are unemployed the FAS Net College courses are free.  But you will probably have to pay to do the exams and get a skills card.

I totally agree with comments re too much weight on ECDL qualification.  I recently call a HR manager in a government organisation who were recruiting clerical people and one of the criteria was "must have ECDL"., when I asked him why was ECDL so important he told me "because everyone else have this as a basic IT qualification"


----------



## ClubMan (13 Mar 2006)

Ask most people what an _ECDL _entails and they'll probably stare blankly at you!


----------



## Sue Ellen (13 Mar 2006)

Previous thread Does the ECDL carry any weight in the job market?

P.S.  A friend signed up to do ECDL evening course with FAS before Christmas in city centre and it cost €500.00.


----------



## extopia (13 Mar 2006)

"European Computer Driving License." The name itself is absurd. Buy (or better yet, borrow) "Windows/Office for Dummies," teach yourself, and tell any recruiters that the ECDL is only for beginners!


----------



## Sue Ellen (13 Mar 2006)

I know of one secondary school where someone got the bright idea to forget about the ECDL (which a lot of transition year students study) and just let the kids do modules in Microsoft Office Specialist. It has resulted in a high failure rate.


----------



## extopia (13 Mar 2006)

That's why I thought "Windows for Dummies" and equivalent would be more appropriate.

Note: Not being facetious here. The "Dummies" books are excellently written for the most part.


----------



## SarahMc (13 Mar 2006)

Wicklow Information Network of a network of community IT Centres throughout the county which offer the ECDL at low cost.  You can also self-study and just sit the exam with them. www.win.ie


----------



## ClubMan (13 Mar 2006)

Perhaps [broken link removed] next Monday (20th March 2006) might be of interest?


> *Eazy PC Computer Training Package*
> Step by step interactive tutorials
> Complete encyclopedia of computer training
> Learn over 30 courses
> ...


----------

